# Introducing the NaMiiO: Yet Another Amiibo Emulator



## Kartik (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks like its a dead end for amiiqo soon


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2015)

Kartik said:


> Looks like its a dead end for amiiqo soon


Depends on quality , service and what not. But only time will tell


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2015)

now we need cfw(?) or app to pirate all this amiibo....

im sure even this amiibo emulator clones will play dirty soon too..


i dont want my Wii U to be bricked.



BE ME NOT TO CRY!


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Dec 2, 2015)

Kartik said:


> Looks like its a dead end for amiiqo soon


i don't know... i mean, they just re-branded their name and logos due to a C&D
http://www.amiiqo.com/

Quote:
We had to deal with C&D’s, our ISP shutting us down and then a lengthy legal process to ensure that we’re “doing the right thing” ™.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 2, 2015)

It has little edge over the amiiqo, especially if you already own a smartphone with NFC reading.  I mean, yeah it is better, but I'm not rushing to throw my amiiqo out to replace it with this thing.

Having said that, I have not used any of the happy home designer amiibo cards in my amiiqo (don't even have the game), if I were to, I'd probably store them on a separate chip because there are so many, so perhaps in that case I'd consider possibly getting myself one in the future.


----------



## rashef (Dec 2, 2015)

I dunno. Seems to cost as much as Amiiqo (N^2 now it seems) with a PC reader which they are pushing into production. Seems to have 2 single amiibo tags (vs up to 200 switchable . even if you put just 3 there's still more value ). The only edge over that other one I can see is having the cheats function (which i'm quite curious how it's using powersaves suite w/o being a device of theirs, which afair have unique serials you need to put in the app).


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 2, 2015)

Flame said:


> BE ME NOT TO CRY!



I beg you, don't cry ;O;


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2015)

So what advantages does this have over amiiqo?

I'm still waiting on cheat support that amiiqo said they would implement months ago, but due to their legal issues they faced its understandable to not have gotten any support since then.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 2, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So what advantages does this have over amiiqo?
> 
> I'm still waiting on cheat support that amiiqo said they would implement months ago, but due to their legal issues they faced its understandable to not have gotten any support since then.


Do you already have an amiiqo?  If so then don't bother making the switch yet.  Once I figure out more about the NaMiiO I'll be able to provide more insight!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Do you already have an amiiqo?  If so then don't bother making the switch yet.  Once I figure out more about the NaMiiO I'll be able to provide more insight!


Thanks. I'm happy with my amiiqo as it does everything I want it to do. If they can just add cheat support it will be perfect in my book.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Off Topic: How do you change your title??


----------



## HtheB (Dec 2, 2015)

I think that the N^2 will crush NaMiiO ...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 3, 2015)

No cheap knockoff yet?


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 3, 2015)

If there will be an open source NFC amiibo, all of these commercial products would die instantly.
Especially if we use arduino or rpi or something else, those are definitely cheaper than these commercial products. hahaha.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice to see more Amiibo stuff  _(but i want such thing for Disney Infinity 1, 2 and 3 )_


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, The Amiiqo now supports Skylanders and has a USB NFC reader too! I'm loving this competition. I'd get the Amiiqo "N^2" over the other cone any day.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Nice to see more Amiibo stuff  _(but i want such thing for Disney Infinity 1, 2 and 3 )_


You know I always thought I'd never get into this toys to life nonsense. Then I got my son Disney Infinity 3.0 Special Edition for PS4 and since then I've become kind of obsessed with getting more figures for the game. Yesterday I bought 6 more from amazon.fr as they have a promotion on that was too good to pass up and then last night I preordered the Kylo Ren figure which releases on the 18th. After that I realized I was doing all this for myself. My son is 6, he doesnt care whether he has 2 figures or 10, as long as he can play the game.
Please help me stop this madness!
From: newly addicted Disney Infinity 3.0 owner.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 3, 2015)

Mac app or gtfo.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 3, 2015)

My breath is bated. I already have an amiiqo but my girlfriend has pretty much stolen it from me. With my sisters destroying my actual amiibos (sad, sad days, never babysitting them at my house again...) and my other problem, this could be pretty awesome for me. I wanna train my Mario amiibo more.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> Mac app or gtfo.


Upgrade from a shitty Mac or gtfo.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> Mac app or gtfo.


No, you gtfo.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 3, 2015)

both of you gtfo. Where's my Amiga 500 support ?


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 3, 2015)

HtheB said:


> No, you gtfo.


Aight I'm out


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2015)

So, if I do not have an NFC enabled android device, namiio is pretty mich the only choice for amiibo fun, but one token can only hold a single amiibo?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't see how it is better than the N² - especially if it can only support 2 at a time.

That being said, Mac has far better character finding. Windows I have to memorize the four digit alt number for each character, but Mac actually had a more logical setup that was faster to memorize.

However it has gone downhill a lot since Snow Leopard, and I won't use an Apple product again.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> I can't see how it is better than the N² - especially if it can only support 2 at a time.
> 
> That being said, Mac has far better character finding. Windows I have to memorize the four digit alt number for each character, but Mac actually had a more logical setup that was faster to memorize.
> 
> However it has gone downhill a lot since Snow Leopard, and I won't use an Apple product again.



charmap.exe
or use dead keys


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 3, 2015)

HtheB said:


> charmap.exe
> or use dead keys


It's really annoying using character map. Especially since on Macintosh I can literally just type [option+e, e] straight from the application. I don't have to launch a different app and look forever for the one character I need, and I don't need to memorize Alt codes that don't have any contextual clues. And there's no dead keys in the US layout.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> It's really annoying using character map. Especially since on Macintosh I can literally just type [option+e, e] straight from the application. I don't have to launch a different app and look forever for the one character I need, and I don't need to memorize Alt codes that don't have any contextual clues. And there's no dead keys in the US layout.



I'm using US Layout, and I make use of the dead keys dude... ¬¬
Just pick "US International"

Proof of using dead keys: ä ë ï ö ü ç ó í ú á é à ì ò ù â ê  (etc....)


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> I can't see how it is better than the N² - especially if it can only support 2 at a time.
> 
> That being said, Mac has far better character finding. Windows I have to memorize the four digit alt number for each character, but Mac actually had a more logical setup that was faster to memorize.
> 
> However it has gone downhill a lot since Snow Leopard, and I won't use an Apple product again.


Win+R, then type charmap and hit enter. You're welcome.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 3, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Win+R, then type charmap and hit enter. You're welcome.


You really don't understand how terrible it is compared to just typing [option+e, e], do you?


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> You really don't understand how terrible it is compared to just typing [option+e, e], do you?


And you're such a n00b to not read my post about how to get dead keys to work


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2015)

Never owned a Mac, so no. and being American, I rarely ever need special characters anyways. We already have majority of what we need on the keyboard already. For everything else, there's Google or charmap.exe


----------



## RickBruiser (Dec 4, 2015)

Needs Disney Infinity support.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 4, 2015)

Localhorst86 said:


> So, if I do not have an NFC enabled android device, namiio is pretty mich the only choice for amiibo fun, but one token can only hold a single amiibo?


They have a NFC reader for PCs coming out soon I think.

I like the new profiles option in the screenshots of the next version of n^2's app, I'll stick with them.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 4, 2015)

T-hug said:


> You know I always thought I'd never get into this toys to life nonsense. Then I got my son Disney Infinity 3.0 Special Edition for PS4 and since then I've become kind of obsessed with getting more figures for the game. Yesterday I bought 6 more from amazon.fr as they have a promotion on that was too good to pass up and then last night I preordered the Kylo Ren figure which releases on the 18th. After that I realized I was doing all this for myself. My son is 6, he doesnt care whether he has 2 figures or 10, as long as he can play the game.
> Please help me stop this madness!
> From: newly addicted Disney Infinity 3.0 owner.


I'll never understand this. Is the game that good?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 4, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> I'll never understand this. Is the game that good?


It is a really good star wars game tbh, and you don't really need the figures, but gotta catch 'em all, ya'know?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 4, 2015)

I think that Skylanders and Infinity may be a bit more addicting than actually great games.  But yeah that's not to say they're console versions of Candy Crush (super addicting to people and such a terrible game), but to a lesser extent.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Upgrade from a shitty Mac or gtfo.


Hahaha! YES!


----------



## Marioman65 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thinking of ordering this at maxlander.net has anyone ordered it from maxlander? like is it safe?


----------



## braids (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I am new to all of this. Which device is recommended to play with both skylanders and Disney infinity games?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 6, 2015)

braids said:


> I'm sorry, but I am new to all of this. Which device is recommended to play with both skylanders and Disney infinity games?


Nothing does infinity, and none of the devices (NaMiiO, Amiiqo, Maxlander) do more then one yet.


----------



## koffieleut (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I prefer the amiiqo over the Namiio, the best thing about the Amiiqo in my opinion is that I can take an endless amound of trained amiibo with me on my phone.


----------



## _Tim_ (Dec 21, 2015)

I downloaded and analyzed the NaMiiO software and came to the following, not very surprising, conclusion... NaMiiO = Datel


----------



## IceWolves (Jan 15, 2016)

hi,

i is it possible to write the amiibo data on a blank NFC Chips (Sticker) by using the NaMiiO or the N2?
Or need I buy the expensive extra chips to use more than 2 amiibos without rewritting on the chips?

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Enaske (Jan 18, 2016)

So NaMiiBo = Skylanders? (Even Superchargers?)
or I am wrong?
Or can amiiqo do Skylanders as well?

btw: I guess,  we can download the Amiiqo Figures somewhere? Or do we really need to dump them from a Original?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 18, 2016)

Enaske said:


> So NaMiiBo = Skylanders? (Even Superchargers?)
> or I am wrong?
> Or can amiiqo do Skylanders as well?
> 
> btw: I guess,  we can download the Amiiqo Figures somewhere? Or do we really need to dump them from a Original?


I'm worried Amiibos might have a unique identifier so if one was posted online it could be blocked on all consoles and handhelds.

If not, then it's only a matter of time..


----------



## alucard_xs (Jan 30, 2016)

any european resellers ?


----------



## lonesome_killer (Jul 7, 2016)

Anything like this for Lego Dimensions yet?


----------



## flashkraker (Apr 13, 2017)

Who is selling this now? Most of the resellers listed on the main site go no where now.


----------

